# A question about tides??



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

This may seem like a very stupidly simple question to most of you, but it is something I am not 100% sure about.

Take Sunday march 24th for example. The high tide in Destin Florida is at 12.11pm, lunch time. In what timespan is the tide classed as an incoming tide, for how long is there no movement and finally when would it start to become an outgoing tide.

Like I said, this question may be too simple for most of you. I would just appreciate help in understanding those three stages of the tide.

Thanks for taking the time to read this, and hopefully answer my questions.

Sincerely

Karl


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

At high (Flood) tide the height of the tide has reached its highest point BUT it is still moving. Then slack water occurs and the movement is still for a very short time then it starts to ebb (go out). So there is a difference between High tide and slack tide a good tide program will show you this.:thumbup:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Look up " tide charts" in that area and you can see how it all works, Visal is better that words can explain.


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the answers guys. It's a little confusing with very little visual change in water height. I am from England and the tides there can have a water height difference of over 15ft between low tide and hight tide.

Sincerely

Karl


----------

